# About me



## Svelay (Jan 15, 2013)

*Personal concepts
*1. What is beauty? What is love? _A persons beauty, at least to me, is based of their personality. To me someone who is funny, understanding, & seeks knowledge is beautiful. Love is knowing that your relationship will never be perfect, but no matter what happens you will always be together._
2. What are your most important values? _Above all honesty, Always follow the path that feels best in life, & make time for getting lost in thought._
3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place? _I believe there is some form of God or higher being. What or who that being could be is beyond me, but I believe that the soul holds knowledge on right and wrong. _
4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you? _Military and War are a necessary evil. No matter what you do there will always be evil people in the world that want power. Power is control._
*Interests*
5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why? _Life, the after-life, belief in a higher being, politics, the possibility of life on other planets, ect... My intrests involve music, science, history, and anything else that sparks my attention. Music relaxes me. Science & History broaden my knowledge._
6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? _I don't mind talking about health/medicine but its not on my to-do list. Yes I am focused on my body, though I could use a daily workout routine._
7. What do you think of daily chores? _Necesary evil._
8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome. _One of my favorite books is Wuthering Heights mainly because of Heathcliff's ruthlessness. My favorite movies are: The Boondock Saints, Everything is Illuminated, Lo, Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas, ect... _
9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why? _I do not cry often. Usually after much tension and stress I give in. My children make me smile everyday._
10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging? _I feel at peace near the ocean or even a sunset on a lake._

*Evaluation & Behaviour*
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself? _I have a low self esteem. In my own opinon I just have issues interacting with others (worried about what others think)._
12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself? _I'm intelligent and always trying harder to succeed. Other people have said that I am a very stong person when going through rough times._
13. In what areas of your life would you like help? _I mainly need to just stop worrying what everyone thinks about me._
14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it. _Sometimes. It is usually caused by a stressor such as a bad exam grade or my kids ADHD issues. I don't feel like doing anything when I am in a rut._

*People & Interactions*
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with? _I like people who are smart, honest, and unafraid to say what is on their mind. I dislike people who pretend their lives are perfect. Also, people who presume they are the most awesome thing to ever exist. I get along well with introverts._
16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner? _I have a husband and romance/sex is a private matter._
17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why? _Well first off I raise 3 children & a step brother with seizures. My main concerns have to do with their ADHD, when the room suddenly goes quiet, & how much time they spend on electronics. _
18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction? _Well inside I will probally think about why they feel that way. Outward I would let them have their opinion. _
19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one. _Oh my relationship to society. Well society like chores is a necessary evil. People as a whole tend to rush through life and make hasty decisions. I think the biggest problem society faces today is time. Everyday we seem to just rush, rush, rush. We leave no time for the things that really matter like family. We also have an issue with wanting too many material objects._
20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them? _I choose my friends carefully. If they do not seem invested in the relationship than I move on. I behave like me around friends; very blunt & nerdy type. lol_
21. How do you behave around strangers? _I am incredibly anxiety ridden near strangers. I don't trust them._


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

@Svelay you posted this on wrong subforum, might want to repost this here What's my Socionics type?


----------



## Svelay (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok. Very Sorry.

Bev


----------

